

NSA Leaks Could Spur Security Renaissance  - mparramon
http://singularityhub.com/2013/09/16/nsa-leaks-could-spur-security-renaissance/

======
a3n
> As soon as the NSA disclosures began, American tech firms started losing
> money. Even before the encryption-breaking program Bullrun was revealed,
> reports predicted the industry would lose between $35 and $180 billion,
> according to industry groups.

I have no doubt that US business is losing business and may yet lose serious
business, but this article doesn't back this claim up. All I ever see is
reference to the $35B _prediction_.

